
SpaceX successfully launches and recovers Falcon 9 for CRS-12 - artsandsci
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/14/spacex-successfully-launches-and-recovers-falcon-9-for-crs-12/
======
dsp1234
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13400403](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13400403)

 _" They have made this so normal. Its not even news title worthy now.
Exciting times we live in!!"_

211 days ago, and still it got 621 points.

Today it's 4 points, and that's awesome.

